# Help! Moving Questions



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello all - new to the forum.
I wanted to ask - as I am looking into a job in Dubai - juat what is involved and how hard it is to move to Dubai?
I know nothing about this process!? can someone that has this knowledge chat to me!!
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you read the sticky thread about things you should know before moving here? Please start by do so as you will find that this answers many of your questions.

And welcome to the forum.

-


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks I will do that and see what info I can find out! - biggest question though - is it worth it!?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it worth it? That very much depends on why you want to move, what sort of lifestyle you expect, your attitude, the salary package and the employer.

-


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

The salary package is Managerial (accom, travel allowance and utils paid for) for a large company, and the reasoning is simply that I fit the job description (read it before realising where it was based) and now I know its in Dubai I am very keen to live and work in another cultural environment - long term, and raise future children there possibly. Having travelled the globe for 5 years with my previous employer the nearest I got was Bahrain - I have friends in Dubai and it is extremely attractive as a proposition - should I be successful in the application of course. Why did you move there?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

harpersimon said:


> The salary package is Managerial (accom, travel allowance and utils paid for) for a large company, and the reasoning is simply that I fit the job description (read it before realising where it was based) and now I know its in Dubai I am very keen to live and work in another cultural environment - long term, and raise future children there possibly. Having travelled the globe for 5 years with my previous employer the nearest I got was Bahrain - I have friends in Dubai and it is extremely attractive as a proposition - should I be successful in the application of course. Why did you move there?


Hi there

My hubbys has just moved out to Dubai at the weekend with myself and 3 children (14 12 and 5) to follow in April. His job offer was a bit out of the blue also We thought long and hard about the move (well I did hubby was desperate to go.) We went out for a few days to check it out and viewed schools houses etc. We are going with no great expectations and then we wont be dissapointed. We know that we wont make massive amounts of money and be able to save loads either. We think that we would rather go and give it a go and if it doesn't work out then we come home and haven't lost anything - instead of sitting in the UK in a few years time and wonder 'what if......' 

Hope everything goes well for you whatever you decide.


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi thanks for the reply. Both my wife and I are itching to go somewhere. Its in our blood since we met - Ok I will maybe retire in the South West of UK but right now I am more adventurous. 
My wife worked in the Carribean for 12 months as a chef on a yacht, I have travelled with world in Motorsport - so expecting me to sit in an office for the next 10 years is a non starter.
I think I will apply, and see how that goes, if its meant to be then its meant to be - the only part thats frying my brain is what to do with UK bills and stuff thats generally going on here. I mean I am not going to sell my house here , so can I just transfer money to a UK bank account? These are the questions I need answering


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

harpersimon said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. Both my wife and I are itching to go somewhere. Its in our blood since we met - Ok I will maybe retire in the South West of UK but right now I am more adventurous.
> My wife worked in the Carribean for 12 months as a chef on a yacht, I have travelled with world in Motorsport - so expecting me to sit in an office for the next 10 years is a non starter.
> I think I will apply, and see how that goes, if its meant to be then its meant to be - the only part thats frying my brain is what to do with UK bills and stuff thats generally going on here. I mean I am not going to sell my house here , so can I just transfer money to a UK bank account? These are the questions I need answering


Sorry I don't have the answers for that one I'm afraid - hoping hubby's sorting that or I will end up even colder when my heating gets cut off for non payment. I don't do the banky thing I'm a typical woman and just expect the money to come out of the hole in the wall when I want itWe are planning to rent our house so we can cover the majority of the mortgage and either sell cars or hand them back so that we cut the cost of the majority of bills in the UK.

I'm sure if you do a search the question of transferring money has came up in the past.

Debbie


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

dallan said:


> I'm sure if you do a search the question of transferring money has came up in the past.
> 
> Debbie


yeah am sure it will be somewhere on here and how hard can it be!!  (other than tax issues.. setting it up .. etc etc )

Strange - most women seem to operate that way... 

My house is already rented out (the one I own) and I live in one up north thats only rented so easy to get out of / leave the wife in for a bit 
Cars I would just sell I think.. almost sounds too scooby doo simple


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

harpersimon said:


> yeah am sure it will be somewhere on here and how hard can it be!!  (other than tax issues.. setting it up .. etc etc )
> 
> Strange - most women seem to operate that way...
> 
> ...


Well if it makes it any more easier for you every mail I have had from my hubby rubs my nose in it by saying "the weather is great!!!" or "weather great although locals say its a bit cold!!" He should be at this moment in time with my removal company leaving the door open each time they come and go im freezing

You certainly are in a good position with the house it makes it easy - I certainly would be going - no ties and no children what have you got to loose


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

dallan said:


> Well if it makes it any more easier for you every mail I have had from my hubby rubs my nose in it by saying "the weather is great!!!" or "weather great although locals say its a bit cold!!" He should be at this moment in time with my removal company leaving the door open each time they come and go im freezing
> 
> You certainly are in a good position with the house it makes it easy - I certainly would be going - no ties and no children what have you got to loose


This is my point. If not now, and I want to, then when - and I am soo not into thinking how great it would have been at a later date!
I searched on here as suggested and there was info on transferring the money - basically you can transfer small lumps tax free it seems provided you are not a resident of the Uk anymore, i.e. residency has been setup in UAE - and you don't come back to the UK more than 90 odd days (in which case you would be a UK resident and liable for the tax again)
Seems straightforward enough to pay your mortgage from afar.. just need to complete the application now.. . Where are you moving from? i.e. where is home now? when do you go? April?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

harpersimon said:


> This is my point. If not now, and I want to, then when - and I am soo not into thinking how great it would have been at a later date!
> I searched on here as suggested and there was info on transferring the money - basically you can transfer small lumps tax free it seems provided you are not a resident of the Uk anymore, i.e. residency has been setup in UAE - and you don't come back to the UK more than 90 odd days (in which case you would be a UK resident and liable for the tax again)
> Seems straightforward enough to pay your mortgage from afar.. just need to complete the application now.. . Where are you moving from? i.e. where is home now? when do you go? April?


Home is Scotland just now, myself and 2 of my children are coming out in April with my 3rd coming out in Sept (leaving him to finish exams and he also swims competitively at home and wants to swim in Scottish Nationals!!!)
We intend doing the 'expat' thing and coming home each summer as it gets really hot so when the schools in dubai finish then we come home and come back at the start of Sept in time for them to go back to school. hubby will just need to stay and suffer the heat


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah we have friends who do that, come back for the summer I mean - not swim in the Scottish Nationals 
We're in Lancashire at the moment, so apart from the stunning Lake district scenery not alot to be missed. Our house is down in buckinghamshire so at least we always have a pile of bricks - and many willing friends and family whom we can stay with coming back here 'on holiday!'
Can't think of a better way to spend today when i should be working - not applying for jobs in Dubai


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

harpersimon said:


> Yeah we have friends who do that, come back for the summer I mean - not swim in the Scottish Nationals
> We're in Lancashire at the moment, so apart from the stunning Lake district scenery not alot to be missed. Our house is down in buckinghamshire so at least we always have a pile of bricks - and many willing friends and family whom we can stay with coming back here 'on holiday!'
> Can't think of a better way to spend today when i should be working - not applying for jobs in Dubai


hope things go ok for you whatever you decide and if I can be of anymore help let me know - you better get on with your work - or you will defo need that job in Dubai

Debbie


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

I haven't completed the applcication form yet. - work comes after that 
Best regards to you too - if you get any more tit bits then let me know - and stay in touch, who knows maybe we will bump into each other somewhere along the line. Ill PM you my email addy.
Simon


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just out of interest did this offer come via a recruitment agent or direct...


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

hi - this is a direct employment application with the company - and not via an agent.


----------

